# Blue Dempsey



## snappy (Mar 7, 2012)

I would like to add an Electric Blue Dempsey to my 75 gal community. I have gotten different opinions on how he will do in my tank. I have a 4 year old Angel (biggest concern), 3 Denison barbs, 1 RTS, 1 tetra, 1 cory and 2 small rubber lips. I plan on getting the Dempsey very small but I think the Angel will get harassed once he gets full size. Will the Dempsey accept his tank mates since I am getting him very young or will he go after them when he gets big?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I think that when the JD gets big, it will eat any fish that fits in its mouth and it could quite possibly terrorize your angel. JD's get real big and real aggressive.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

I wouldn't put a Dempsey in your tank, once it gets bigger you'll have aggression issues & probably disappearing tankmates.
I would concentrate on filling out the numbers of schooling/shoaling fish you have.
The tetras & corys should be in groups of at least 6 & the same for the denisons


----------

